# SS Grodus/Grodis?



## auranya (Jul 10, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone can help. I'm looking for the correct name for this vessel - my husband's ancestor is mentioned as being the Chief Officer for SS Grodus/Grodis? His name on his son's wedding certificate (1905) is Joseph Storey Thompson, his son's name was Frank Storey Thompson and he was named as a ship steward. They lived in Pembrokeshire but I'm not sure whether their ship would have been based at the nearest dock or not.


----------

